# TSH looks high but T4 and T3 seem ok, whats more important?



## denverdan (Nov 11, 2013)

So I just went to my endo and he tested my thyroid because I have been feeling terrible for months. My results are below and I would like your opinion on what they tell me. It looks like my TSH number is a little high but my T4 and T3 seem ok. He also found I had very low testosterone so I am going to treat that seperatly but I would like any opinion about my thryroid results. Can you have a borderline high TSH and ok T4 / T3. Is my TSH something I should worry about? Thanks for your help.

TSH 4.4 (.5-5.0)

T4 Free 1.43 (.89-1.76)

T3 Total 120 (60-180)

Total testosterone 220 (300-1100)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

http://www.stopthethyroidmadness.com/free-t3/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Welcome! That TSH is rather high and the Totals (T3 and T4) don't tell the whole story. I wonder if you could ask the doc to run your Free T3 and Free T4?

Above is info explaining why that is important.


----------



## prudens2014 (Feb 10, 2014)

Your testosterone is way too low. You need to be at least be in the 700 - 900 range for a healthy male depending on if the higher range will cause you acne. I'm at 750ish, I can be at 1100, but it gives me acne problems so I stay at 750ish. But 200? Oh lord. That's like sex drive of a 90 year old man.


----------

